# Daughter beaten up to death by her father for not wearing a Hijab.



## Maestro (Dec 11, 2007)

This is fawking crazy ! A 16-year-old girl from Mississauga (Ontario) was beaten up to death by her father for refusing to wear a Hijab.

Teen dead after alleged attack by father

Now, anyone still believe that Muslim girls are *not* forced by their father/brother/husband to wear their fawking Halloween costumes 365 days a year ?

If I was the girl's boyfriend, I would show up at the parent's home and "sanitise" the place.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hijab ?
I take it in islam it is essential to beat the **** out of your daughter and kill her for not wearing an item of clothing......
He could have just asked......


----------



## machine shop tom (Dec 11, 2007)

Gee, fellas, we're talking about Islam here. You know, the religion of peace. Don't mind if we cut off a few heads, kill our daughters for not covering their heads, or killing our daughters for having the audacity to get raped. It's all you silly Christians and that "turn the other cheek" that is really the problem.
     

What cheeses me off is that these people are bringing this kind of horseapples to our countries and passing it off as if it's OK because of the freedom of religion that western countries are so good at. I say keep these neanderthals out unless they renounce all of the barbaric, sexist, inhumane crap that they want to foist upon us civilized follk.

tom


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

Agree If you wanna come to another country abide by our customs and laws if you wanna practise raghead religion keep it to yourself in your house or piss off back to the hole where you came from.


----------



## magnocain (Dec 12, 2007)

The guy was probily stone drunk or on somthing, and a extremely devout muslim.


----------



## magnocain (Dec 12, 2007)

> It's all you silly Christians and that "turn the other cheek" that is really the problem.


"Turn the other cheek" in the Jewish culture around 30 A.D. actually meant to stand up for yourself, but is often read with the wrong meaning (to do nothing).

Just wanted to point that out...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

"Turn the other cheek" in the Jewish culture around 30 A.D. actually meant to stand up for yourself, but is often read with the wrong meaning (to do nothing).

Just wanted to point that out...

No offense but what has this got to do with the topic ?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 12, 2007)

I agree with Aussie...if you want to live in my country you must obey our laws and our customs...you have a problem with that go back where you came from!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

These so called devout muslims (read: hard liners) are the biggest problem
we have with those that do practice their faith. I personally know two who
are muslim, and they cringe when a woman who is raped is the one going to
jail, or a woman is sentenced to be flogged because her class named a bear
mohammad. Some of these people need to re-read their quoran.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Man.....will they be surprised when they go to hell instead for the BIG blue place...


----------



## machine shop tom (Dec 12, 2007)

magnocain said:


> "Turn the other cheek" in the Jewish culture around 30 A.D. actually meant to stand up for yourself, but is often read with the wrong meaning (to do nothing).
> 
> Just wanted to point that out...



I was just trying to use make fun of the Moooslims, not trying to be factual.
 

tom


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 12, 2007)

"The guy was probily stone drunk or on somthing, and a extremely devout muslim."

Wouldn't an extremely devout Muslim _not_ be drunk on anything? Meaning he did it in perfect sobriety?

And then the older brother covered for dad, what kind of people are these?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> And then the older brother covered for dad, what kind of people are these?



They are *garbage!*

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Karma works for everyone and everywhere.... Not a muslim but, as Buddha said, "Even death is not to be feared by one who has lived wisely". They'll soon be thinking....oh sh*t!


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 12, 2007)

These people honestly think they're doing the right thing, and in doing so give the entire Muslim community a bad image. How do you convince a man that he's wrong when he zealously believes he is doing everything according to his religion?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2007)

Something like this happened here in Germany when a young womans brother shot and killed her because she was dating a non muslim. When the young man was arrested he told the police they had not right to do so because it was his right to defend his family's honor under Muslim Law.

Well you fricken prick, this is not a Muslim country!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Something like this happened here in Germany when a young womans brother shot and killed her because she was dating a non muslim. When the young man was arrested he told the police they had not right to do so because it was his right to defend his family's honor under Muslim Law.
> 
> Well you fricken prick, this is not a Muslim country!



Yep, a lot of them just make up laws as it suits them.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 12, 2007)

Dad was charged with 2nd degree murder and bros with obstruction of justice the only thing his co workers knew about dad was that he kept a clean cab . Don't they have taxis in Pakistan or do we have a shortage of this valuable trade that I'm not aware of


----------



## magnocain (Dec 12, 2007)

> No offense but what has this got to do with the topic ?



um... nothing i guess.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 13, 2007)

My country doesn't have problems with Muslims so far but other cultural problem is represented by the gypsy tradition of marrying girls under 15 years of age and then becoming pregnant.This is against our laws and they are Romanian citizens but they do mostly after their traditions and ignoring our law...


----------



## Maestro (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a suggestion... Every times a Muslims does such things, we take him and all of his family, lock them into the container in which they arrived, and ship them back in their original country.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmm, I like that idea Maestro


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats a very good idea!


----------

